# Does Java Moss take over small tank? Should I avoid it?



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Java moss will easily grow into a tangled mess if you don't trim it. However it's growth may be slow, depending on your setup.

It will eventually attach to anything it comes in contact with. Gravel, driftwood, even other plants. I hated it because it would get tangled up into my filter intake and start collecting detritus and other junk. It's great for shrimp and baby fish though.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

If you pay attention to how big it's getting and trim it, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine grows very slow, it would take forever to fill any nano tank at my rate lol


----------



## duganderson (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far. 

Is there a better moss such as a Phoenix moss for small tanks?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

you can try willow moss. it grows the slowest to the point that you forget how long its been in there and will likely require the least amount of trimming.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

For me it took over. 

Not only did it take over...it seemed to be a good place for algae to grow - and so it did. 

Never got rid of the algae, and now tearing that tank down, and starting over. But hey that is the fun part anyways. 

Algae was probably my fault...but still...tank was filled with this moss and it was hard to get off of the wood where you didnt want it. 

"Trimmed" never looked good either. 

You will hear lots of good things about this stuff, I just dont think its for me


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Total mess if you don't spent a lot of time containing it. If you want moss, why not go for a slower growing, less aggressive moss like fissidens?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I find it to be a pretty fast grower, considering its a moss. In my attempts to contain it in my 25 gallon, I have to hack it back every week or two. All that does is end up spreading around the recently chopped off bits, so now I have bushy green moss spots growing everywhere. If that's the look you're going for, it's not so bad.


----------

